# In need of advice on what to buy now



## Andromalia (May 20, 2011)

Hello, this is my first incursion in this part of the forum. ^^

Background: I started doing photography 2 years ago with a Nikon D60 and have so far 3 lenses: 
-The basic 18-55
- a nikkor 50 mm 1.8
-a nikkor 55-200 f4

Real basic stuff that has served me well for two years, I voluntarily refrained from buying more stuff to develop my skills with "mundane" lenses. (Basically, the reverse of what I'm doing with guitars  ) 

I got an opportunity recently and managed to grab a press pass for the Hellfest Festival. Meaning first grade opportunity to take pics of Ozzy, Judas Priest, Iggy Pop, Opeth and countless other bands from the front row with a reflex, something I'm not doing while in the pit. ^^

So, I have a good excuse to upgrade *now*.

I was planning either: 
-Keep the D60
-Buy a Nikkor 50 mm 1.4g -to get 1.4 *and* and AF
-Buy a Sigma 70-200 2.8 for side shots and more global stage pics.

This already amounts to a significant sum, and the D60 has drawbacks: 
-No internal motors, making buyng AF lenses a requisite, which is more expensive in the long run
-Bad quality at high isos, which is a problem with stage photography.

It has been an awesome beginner reflex for two years but I was thinking, since I'll spend some money, maybe another alternative existed that would allow me to buy a new camera with an internal motor, better ISOs and wider+cheaper lenses options, that would save me money in the long run.

I don't have an exact budget, would rather stay with Nikon, and would still like to keep it cost efficient, yes that D7000+ 70-200 2.8 VRII from nikon is awesome but I'm not a millionnaire, either. (Prices are likely to be different since most of you are in the US but a cost effective solution stays a cost effective solution everywhere, except if some manufacturers pulls a mesa boogie pricing scheme ^^)


----------

